# MS Office 2011 for Mac not working.



## pam.in.ny (Feb 3, 2014)

I have been running MS Office 2011 for Home and Student on my MacBookPro (OS 10.6.8 ) without any problems. Now all of a sudden, for no apparent reason, it crashes when I start, Excel, Word, or PowerPoint. I have uninstalled the program and reinstalled it three times using the following instructions from this link as well as read threads with others having the same issue but I can't seem to fix it.. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2398768

After each uninstall, I did a startup from my Install CD and ran Disk Repair and Repair Permissions before reinstalling MS Office. Permissions and Disk Repair stated everything was fine and no problems found.

When I click on Word or Excel, it crashes and below is the report that I got when I just now opened Excel and I get the same with Word. I've even tried holding down the shift key and starting up Excel or Word and it still crashes.

I am far from being computer savvy but can someone please tell me why I can't get MS Office to work and explain to me in user friendly terms how I can fix it? I would really appreciate it. Thank you beforehand.

Microsoft Error Reporting log version: 2.0

Error Signature:
Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS
Date/Time: 2014-02-03 19:16:54 -0500
Application Name: Microsoft Excel
Application Bundle ID: com.microsoft.Excel
Application Signature: XCEL
Application Version: 14.0.0.100825
Crashed Module Name: CoreFoundation
Crashed Module Version: 550.44
Crashed Module Offset: 0x000076a9
Blame Module Name: CoreFoundation
Blame Module Version: 550.44
Blame Module Offset: 0x000076a9
Application LCID: 1033
Extra app info: Reg=en Loc=0x0409 
Crashed thread: 0


----------



## SGilbert (Feb 4, 2014)

I have no idea, but noticed you have "Application Version: 14.0.0.100825". The current version is 14.3.9. Have you tried to update to that?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 4, 2014)

Try this:
Open your hard drive, and open the Library folder.
Then, open the Application Support folder, then Microsoft.
Finally, open the MAU2.0 folder, and run Microsoft Update - and click the Check for Updates button.
install the updates, and return to the same Microsoft Update (installing updates will likely run that again automatically, but I suggest trying a manual check anyway, until Office is fully up-to-date.)


----------



## Russell Thrower (Feb 8, 2015)

*It appears that being up to date does not work as well*. Here is a copy of my report. You will notice that I have updated to version 14.4.7. This is the latest update that I can find for the software. I have noticed that a Mailer Daemon and SyncServer will not respond to force quit. The keep re-appearing in my Activity Log.  If I find the cure, I will be sure to pass it along. Just helping out the thread in hopes someone has found the solution. 

Error Signature:
Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS
Date/Time: 2015-02-08 19:53:46 +0000
Application Name: Microsoft Outlook
Application Bundle ID: com.microsoft.Outlook
Application Signature: OPIM
Application Version:* 14.4.7.141117*
Crashed Module Name: Microsoft Outlook
Crashed Module Version: 14.4.7.141117
Crashed Module Offset: 0x00022c74
Blame Module Name: Microsoft Outlook
Blame Module Version: 14.4.7.141117
Blame Module Offset: 0x00022c74
Application LCID: 1033
Extra app info: Reg=en Loc=0x0409
Crashed thread: 0


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 8, 2015)

Do your other MS Office apps work OK? (Is Outlook the only problem?)

This being Microsoft - Have you tried trashing Office, then reinstalling?

You COULD follow the steps in this MS article. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2398768
(I don't do ALL of those, like  removing fonts, etc. - but most of the rest. I would leave the license file in place, if you want to keep Office, but don't want to go through any registration issues   (I hate calling MS about anything)


----------



## Russell Thrower (Feb 8, 2015)

Everything else is fine. It is just Outlook that simply does not want to work. I have tried completely erasing the program, and doing a fresh install. Thank you for the link. I will review and try that next. 

Cheers!


----------



## Atomic.Fusion (Feb 19, 2015)

Try creating a new profile temporarily, and running Office there.  Does the problem persist?  If not, perhaps you can migrate to a new profile, carefully bringing over only document files rather than the whole profile that may contain corrupted setting files...


----------



## Russell Thrower (Mar 7, 2015)

*Quick Update: I have fixed the issue*. My Outlook is fully functional again.

Here is how I did it:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2470204

Essentially, you open up Microsoft Word. Click on "Help" and drop down to "Check for Updates". Keep on doing this until your office version is 14.8

The full process:
Open word
Hit help
Drop to Check for updates
Update your software

Open word
Hit help
Drop to Check for updates
Update your software

Repeat until you are at 14.8.

After the final update, I was able to open my outlook back up with no problem.

I hope this helps others out.


Cheers!
Russ Thrower.


----------



## emma24xia (Mar 31, 2015)

Maybe you can try WPS office, that works for me.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 31, 2015)

emma24xia said:


> Maybe you can try WPS office, that works for me.


However - WPS does not have an OS X version.


----------

